# Need for Speed Pro Street installation



## misbeh (Oct 27, 2008)

Evening.

So I'm having this issue installing Need for Speed on my computer, at about 50% into the install, I get a warning saying: 

The cabinet file "Group117.cab" required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package.

I tried installing it on my sisters computer which is 10 years older, and that worked out just fine.

Any clues what the issue might be? :4-dontkno

Helpful answers higly appreciated, 

/Misbeh.


----------

